# X-mas Dinner Anyone ?



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

OK Ok I know it's 3 weeks away but was wondering what people were planning for thier x-mas dinner. I have a small home and little space to dine. We have hor dourves and finger foods available all day for our guests. We keep it as kinda like an open house so family members can stop in when thier schedule allows them too. We'll have cold cut platters, wings, pizza, swedish meatballs, shrimp dips etc etc. Seems kind hoaky for Christmas dinner but everyone enjoys it and it works out so much better for my wife and I.
So what's gonna be on your table this Christmas??


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

All I can hope for is a nice big Morrazzi (sp?) ham :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

> X-mas Dinner Anyone ?


Why yes, I'll be there, thanks for the invite! :tu 

I think your plan is great and the best way to really enjoy a nice, relaxing day.

We'll be going out to Claremont, CA for our family friends' annual Xmas Eve party which is always fun and much like the spread you describe. They go all out and provide a really nice evening for everyone.

The next day, we're at the inlaws in Ontario, CA and my wife's Mom will prepare a roast, I'm sure with some traditional sides...green bean casserole, potatoes, etc.

And it's always exciting with my brother-in-law's motley crew of strange friends and he'll likely get in some sort of argument with my mother-in-law and not be able to let it go.

But them's the holidays for 'ya!

It should be nice, though and while I'm dreading giftshopping (haven't even started), I am looking forward to that Xmas Eve party & relaxing the day after.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Ham and pretty much the same sides as Thanksgiving:dr:dr


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

My parents are doing Xmas Dinner which will probably be. Cheese and Fruit platter and assorted crostini's for apps. Stuffed Manicotti with sausages and meatballs as the first course followed by ham and stuffed mushrooms and veggies, etc. Desset will be coffee, cake ,fruit, etc. My mother is a tremendous cook. 

I am doing X mas eve at my house. Starting with stuffed artichokes and cheese and fruit for apps. I am also doing a smoked 6 pound filet mignon, roasted garlic mashed potatoes with gravy and some winter veggies. Will follow up with poached pears with icecream and raspberry sauce and roasted chesnuts. Plenty of wine and scotch as well.


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

Apps All day Lots of Shrimp.
Turkey, Delmonico Roast with Horseradish Sauce :tu
Meatballs, sausage 
Just a day of Food and Fun.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Christmas dinner is ham and leftovers. Christmas Eve is the feast! We do the typical Italian 'feast of 7 fishes', with 'fish' defined as 'any seafood'. Let's see if I can remember last year's menu...

Fried shrimp, oysters, and scallops
Steamed shrimp
Crab cakes
spaghetti w/ white clam sauce
Salmon
Stuffed calamari
Might have been one or two others, and a ton of sides.


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

Mark C said:


> Christmas dinner is ham and leftovers. Christmas Eve is the feast! We do the typical Italian 'feast of 7 fishes', with 'fish' defined as 'any seafood'. Let's see if I can remember last year's menu...
> 
> Fried shrimp, oysters, and scallops
> Steamed shrimp
> ...


*Mark,
Being of Italian heritage I very much envy that line up. I miss the days when my family did a more traditional Italian Christmas eve dinner.

Everyone on this thread is making me damn hungry with all the good stuff mentioned. :dr *


----------



## lowlife (Oct 21, 2008)

We do a rib roast (prime when I can find it for a reasonable price) and a turkey breast on Christmas eve.


----------

